# Last of the Tea Clippers - The Cutty Sark - Burns in London Dock.



## niner domestic (22 May 2007)

While I realize this is a CF ship forum, I can't imagine any sailor who hasn't at one point in their life, seen or had a model of this famous ship.  This is a very sad day to see her reduced to a charred hull.  I recall fondly, sitting with my dad while he built a 3 foot model of this ship and it was even more special to actually see her in real life.  Her lines are gorgeous, her rigging, complex and her history is amazing.  

I hope they can restore her.  

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070521/cutty_sark_070521/20070521?hub=World


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 May 2007)

Poor old girl, I hope they are indeed able to find the funds to restore her.  It is a good thing that she was already partially stripped down for the refit that was underway.  I would love to be able to walk her decks some day.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2007)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Poor old girl, I hope they are indeed able to find the funds to restore her.  It is a good thing that she was already partially stripped down for the refit that was underway.  I would love to be able to walk her decks some day.


+1, a very nice Ship it is indeed. I, too, would like to walk the decks of such a historic vessel.


----------



## gaspasser (22 May 2007)

I hope she gets put back on her even keel.  History should not be lost or erased.  
HUSA!


----------



## vangemeren (22 May 2007)

I saw part of an interview with the head restorer and he said that it could have been worse because the stern and bow are still fairly intact.


----------



## niner domestic (22 May 2007)

In a later article, it was reported that most of her teak fittings and furnishings had been removed  - so they are quite safe.  I haven't seen or read anything that addressed her masts or spars.  I do hop they have been in storage as well.  The reports said that her iron frame remained intact and did not bend with the heat of the fire.  She is a beautiful ship.  The smell of her timbers had a scent of tea in them.  You could smell the wax, varnishes and lye soaps of days gone by on her decks.  Sadly, that will never be able to be replaced or restored.  

I do hope there is a lesson learned for the these Trusts, to take extra precautions with the other ships on display - like the Victory.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 May 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> In a later article, it was reported that most of her teak fittings and furnishings had been removed  - so they are quite safe.  I haven't seen or read anything that addressed her masts or spars.  I do hop they have been in storage as well.  The reports said that her iron frame remained intact and did not bend with the heat of the fire.  She is a beautiful ship.  The smell of her timbers had a scent of tea in them.  You could smell the wax, varnishes and lye soaps of days gone by on her decks.  Sadly, that will never be able to be replaced or restored.
> 
> I do hope there is a lesson learned for the these Trusts, to take extra precautions with the other ships on display - like the Victory.


+1 Niner D. I had a little tear in my eye last night as I watched this on the TV news. I hope they fully restore it and she is better than ever.
I've never seen her but I have seen the Victory and hope that they have taken all precautions to protect her.
Sad story.  :-[


----------



## niner domestic (22 May 2007)

God, if anything were to happen to the Victory there would be a collective breakdown amongst the entire RN! When sailing into the harbour, her topmasts were the first thing you looked for and you knew you were home then.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jun 2007)

I did take the time to visit USS CONSTITUTUION while on a port visit to Boston.  She too is a grand old girl, thankfully the Yanks are already paranoid about her safety and watch her like a hawk.  She would be a hard target to harm.

As for HMS VICTORY, she is sadly not as much in original condition as CUTTY SARK was.  What a great loss to lose all the atmosphere she had as mentioned by ND.


----------

